# New ground



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well last June I had about 6 or 7 acres clear cut. Then it rained all Winter and it stayed saturated. It finally dried out and hay season got finished. So out came the bulldozer and root rake. Now I will plant some cover crop and let nature finish rotting the stumps and debris. Might be able to get it sprigged in the Spring of 2021.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice color to the soil! Good luck with it. I've been down that road before.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep , looks familiar


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriver, have few acres that we did same. One thing I learned, if there are lightered (still not sure how to spell that) stumps in there and shallow enough you will need to dig them, do so as soon as possible. Long leaf pine I think produced the best of those stumps. Now if they are there and sprigging will not touch them and you willl not be putting any kind of plow in there, leave them alone.

Know you will had soil tested but pine trash sure pushing ph down.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@Palmettokat. Yeah I knew that . These trees were planted about 15 years ago so I don’t think there will be many that are lighter wood or fat lighter. I am going to have some grading done next year after some more natural decaying. So if any stumps are left he should get them then. My bulldozer is just not big enough to do the grading. The stumps have decayed very rapidly in the past 18 months so hopefully the remaining ones will be gone by next year. As far as the ph I’m going to get samples and lime applied following the grading. Now without my son interested in the farm I may have to start looking for a interested helper. This field was bought by my Granddad in 1935.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriver, you probably are fine on the stumps then. Good for you. Sorry your son is not interested in the farm. Maybe his heart will change.


----------

